# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Blog - Partage Twitter

## keaton7

Salut,
Est-il possible via les blogs developpez de lancer une publication automatique via Twitter afin d'informer de la publication d'un article ?
Je ne vois aucune info l dessus sur le BE Wordpress, ni aucune possibilit d'ajouter des modules.

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


Je n'ai rien vu de tel, mais par contre tu peux utiliser des outils externes pour cela.
Par exemple avec ifttt.com tu peux gnrer des vnements et des actions entre diffrents "services".

Il est par exemple possible de crer un tweet  partir d'un flux RSS : https://ifttt.com/recipes/5539-rss-twitter


a++

----------

